# Learn to Earn Program



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

After doing some reading on the forum, I decided to pick up a three books to read before Icky comes home (3 months away!).
I got the following:
-Perfect Puppy in 7 Days
-Little Dogs: Training Your Pint-Sized Companion
-Small Dogs Big Hearts

I have made it about halfway through Perfect Puppy in 7 Days (havent gotten to the other two yet), and noticed that the author recommends a technique where the dog has to earn ALL their food. Basically, you NEVER just give them a meal from their food bowl, they always earn their meals via training, or by giving them their food from a food dispensing toy.

For some reason this concerns me with a dog as small as a maltese, although I do see some rational behind it. I was wondering if anyone here has tried this method? Or, if not, what are your feelings about it? Is it safe? 

I am interested as to what the other two books I got will recommend for training since they are written specifically with little dogs in mind...


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I haven't read any of those particular books but what I do with Obi is I have him "sit" and "wait" before I put the food bowl down. I think it helps reinforce self-control. However, I wouldn't expect this of a very young puppy though, especially if you need to free-feed in the beginning. Health first and the training will follow as they develop mentally and grow physically. You can't ask a newborn baby to earn their breastmilk or bottle feeding- I think of this in regard to young puppies as well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I feed & and give treats on the NILIF (nothing in life is free) teaching. Kitzel learned quickly & Lisi has learned from him. If one or the other were to get up before they were released we would start over from the beginning. They are both quite good at it now---so much so that I can wave what they want in front of their noses & they sit & wait until I say ok.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I read that book and tried the learn to earn program. It has worked beautifully for us. Gustave knows he has to say please (sit) if he wants something. We also hand feed him all his kibble with training. He knows about 10 diff 'tricks' already! I think it helps in spending energy till we can start walking him. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Every treat or meal gets at least a "sit" before it. They don't seem to be complaining!


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

I read the last two books and enjoyed them very much!!


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

I am glad to hear that some people have tried this program and that it has worked for them! I guess I was just concerned that since maltese are such fussy eaters to begin with, and so tiny, that they wouldnt get enough food in their little tummy and have a blood sugar drop, or just become sick overall.

Edelweiss- do you use a kong or some other food dispensing toy for feeding time?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

YellowBird said:


> I am glad to hear that some people have tried this program and that it has worked for them! I guess I was just concerned that since maltese are such fussy eaters to begin with, and so tiny, that they wouldnt get enough food in their little tummy and have a blood sugar drop, or just become sick overall.
> 
> Edelweiss- do you use a kong or some other food dispensing toy for feeding time?



A lot of Maltese are not fussy eaters LOL So I don't think you should worry about it. Is your puppy eating well at the breeder's house? Make sure to bring the food they use home with you and feed that for awhile, if you want to transition to a different food you can, but avoid abrupt changes.

Also the plan you are reading about works well. It really does.

Just remember to have FUN with it. Dogs (especially companion dogs like Malts) just want to please us and make us happy. So don't get frustrated or annoyed when you start the training process. Always enter it calm and happy...and understand your puppy will want to do things to make you happy


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gustave was definitely a fussy eater in that he would only eat the food he was eating at the breeder's, not even treats. Now he eats everything! 

I would say try it first and resort to free feeding as last option? IMO food becomes more coveted if being handfed, coz they work for every kibble. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Is your puppy eating well at the breeder's house? Make sure to bring the food they use home with you and feed that for awhile, if you want to transition to a different food you can, but avoid abrupt changes.


Icky was just born 6 days ago (he weighed in at 4oz!), but once he is on hard food, the breeder feeds Royal Canin. I plan on buying a bag for the ride back to Ottawa, and to use for a little while afterwards. Once we start getting down to the bottom of the bag I will use that food to start a transition to a higher quality food (I am thinking I am going to give Blue Buffalo a go).

I also plan on asking my breeder if I drop off a kennel when he is 8 weeks old, if she would mind trying to get him used to it a little bit at a time, so that when we do the 2 day drive from Winnipeg to Ottawa, he isnt scared of the kennel. I dont want him to have bad associations with it.


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

Another question. If I use this program (which is what I am leaning towards) what size kong should I buy to put his meals into? I have a feeling that an x-small would be too tiny to fit an entire meal into...maybe a small? I dont want it to be too big for his little mouth since he will only be 12 weeks when I get him.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

YellowBird said:


> Another question. If I use this program (which is what I am leaning towards) what size kong should I buy to put his meals into? I have a feeling that an x-small would be too tiny to fit an entire meal into...maybe a small? I dont want it to be too big for his little mouth since he will only be 12 weeks when I get him.


Ehh, that's a hard one. Gustave has x-small, and I definitely need to refill it since it's not big enough to hold his breakfast. So, I refill once he has eaten what he gets. At the same time, I think a small would still be too big for his mouth (and he's 4 months old now, 4.3lbs). If you don't mind the inconvenience of refilling, get x-small. Or get both and save small for when she's older if it doesn't work now?

I would like to mention I would resort to the kong as a last option (better than free feeding, but not as advantageous as hand feeding+training). I only use it for Gustave's canned meal. All dry kibble is handfed by me or the husband accompanied by training.


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Ehh, that's a hard one. Gustave has x-small, and I definitely need to refill it since it's not big enough to hold his breakfast. So, I refill once he has eaten what he gets. At the same time, I think a small would still be too big for his mouth (and he's 4 months old now, 4.3lbs). If you don't mind the inconvenience of refilling, get x-small. Or get both and save small for when she's older if it doesn't work now?
> 
> I would like to mention I would resort to the kong as a last option (better than free feeding, but not as advantageous as hand feeding+training). I only use it for Gustave's canned meal. All dry kibble is handfed by me or the husband accompanied by training.


Thanks, that was really helpful  I will probably give him his meals in the kong sometimes as well, as I do not want him to get used to handfeeding only, and be "high maintenance" should someone else ever have to look after him if I am away and my partner is also away on work.

Do you feed continuously throughout the day so that you are doing training in little bits here and there? Or do you do chunks of training at "meal time"? 

Do you freeze the wetfood or anything so that it is more difficult for him to get out of the kong?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I do 3 meals. Breakfast is canned food (first round is frozen so he takes his time, second is out of can, not frozen). This is because I want him to eat his whole breakfast portion and I only have one kong, so there is no time to freeze the second helping. I don't mind this though. At this time I also take out the amount of kibble he eats in a day (1/4 cup)

Then I give him about 4-5 kibble pieces with a few commands (basic sit, down etc.)

At lunch my husband gives him about 40% of his kibble quota of the day. He does all sorts of training — commands, tricks, tether training etc.

I come back from work around 6 and then do a bit of training, just to hold him off till dinner, so about 10 kibble pieces. Then at 8pm we do dinner where I usually do loose leash training with kibble. I also try and teach him self control. This is where I lay out a 'stream' of kibble, almost a trail and he has to wait till I can let him go. Then when I say the word he has fun following the trail 'hunting' for kibble. 

Also, sometimes when he is too wound up, I give him kibble in his Bob-a-lot toy, but he has figured that out now and it takes him no time to get everything out of it.

Overall, just lots of fun activities. Little dogs get full very quickly because of little stomachs. This program allows us to use food as treats so we can train longer, that's why I did it. 

I realize we have the luxury of being really involved since my husband works from home, so I see the logic behind doing different things so your puppy doesn't become spoiled. That being said, Gustave is so food motivated I doubt handfeeding will ever stop him from being able to eat using different methods. I guess it depends on the dog.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

YellowBird said:


> Thanks, that was really helpful  I will probably give him his meals in the kong sometimes as well, as I do not want him to get used to handfeeding only, and be "high maintenance" should someone else ever have to look after him if I am away and my partner is also away on work.
> 
> Do you feed continuously throughout the day so that you are doing training in little bits here and there? Or do you do chunks of training at "meal time"?
> 
> Do you freeze the wetfood or anything so that it is more difficult for him to get out of the kong?


you can probably put his meal in a bowl but use the Method that was discussed- having them work for the food. I think different things work for different dogs and owners, but I personally would not endorse mostly hand feeding for the very reason you mentioned-- it's not practical for a lot of people. also, i know quite a few dogs who have gotten spoiled by it and would only want to be fed by hand. I think it's just as effective to use a bowl but use the NILIF methods prior to putting the food down.


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> you can probably put his meal in a bowl but use the Method that was discussed- having them work for the food. I think different things work for different dogs and owners, but I personally would not endorse mostly hand feeding for the very reason you mentioned-- it's not practical for a lot of people. also, i know quite a few dogs who have gotten spoiled by it and would only want to be fed by hand. I think it's just as effective to use a bowl but use the NILIF methods prior to putting the food down.


Yeah I am worried that if I only hand fed he would become a spoiled brat who will only eat when I feed him piece by piece, followed by grapes and being fanned by a palm frond! 

I want a well rounded and behaved dog, who I can feel comfortable bringing into work, and other peoples homes, and will have no fears (such as him not eating because I am not there to hand feed) leaving him with a trusted family member should I have to go away. 

Thank you everyone for your advice!

BTW Marisa, Obi is too cute for words.


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi there,

I got a small and it is definitely too big for Arthur even at 16 weeks so definitely go with the x small. 

Also to be honest I really don't agree with all these books and I don't particularly think these "fast" potty training methods are very effective. 

At the end of the day it's truly about getting the puppy out to his potty area regularly (1-2 hours) and then praising him when it goes. It took me about 6 weeks but Arthur is fully trained now and I started not knowing anything at all. I was even so freaked out some concerned SMers wondered of I was puppy suitable! 

Anyway hope this helps  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Obi is my model dog for Gustave's haircut. SO CUTE!!

I see what you guys are saying. But Dr. Yin does specify no food bowl. How would you follow the program with a bowl anyway? Pick it up every 5-10 seconds and ask for a behavior again? I guess you could do that, but won't the dog think it did something wrong/bad coz you picked it up? I only say that because we pick up Gustave's food only when he is not being a good boy (not staying when he should, barking when he shouldn't etc.). Maybe if you don't follow that model you could work with a bowl? Another option would be to keep the bowl there and throw in food/kibble? 

I am not disagreeing with anyone, just brainstorming. 

Also, I do think handfeeding is not the same as individually handing out treats/food when a desired behavior is offered. I see two possible ways to handle this, either you handfeed the dog where you don't ask for anything and he doesn't have to even pick up food with his mouth, it just goes from your hand to his mouth. 

Second is what Dr. Yin suggests in the book — every time he gets something he has to work for it. I really don't think that would lead to a dog who doesn't want to eat unless he has to work for it, but I am also just a noob. Also, when I say handfeed, I don't mean my hand to his mouth. Sometimes I throw it on the ground, sometimes he has to jump to grab it from somewhere, sometimes I hide it and he has to find it etc. The only thing I don't do is put a lot in a bowl and give it to him. 

All of this applies if you are following the learn to earn program of course. I am not talking about overall puppy feeding/training philosophy.

We all have our different ways, and different things work for different people and dogs. I am just thinking if Gustave DOES infact develop a problem where he won't eat from a bowl, all they need to do is throw his food on the floor and say 'free doggie'. That will do it!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Also, if you're unfamiliar with the book, the title is horrible. The book is nothing about doing ANYTHING in only 7 days. I think Dr Yin's marketing person came up with that title. The book promises no quick fixes and it is truly more about a certain kind of puppy raising philosophy.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

When I'm in a hurry I might have the dog do a behavior, sit and wait, bowl down with 1/3 of the meal. Repeat with the 2/3 and 3/3...so the meal take only a few minutes. But I often use the whole ration as training treats or in treat toys to keep a pup busy. I usually go breakfast with a frozen kong to keep the dog busy while I get ready for work. When I'm in a hurry and didn't plan anything, I take the bowl and dump it all over the floor in one room and let the pup at it LOL


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Obi is my model dog for Gustave's haircut. SO CUTE!!
> 
> I see what you guys are saying. But Dr. Yin does specify no food bowl. How would you follow the program with a bowl anyway? Pick it up every 5-10 seconds and ask for a behavior again? I guess you could do that, but won't the dog think it did something wrong/bad coz you picked it up? I only say that because we pick up Gustave's food only when he is not being a good boy (not staying when he should, barking when he shouldn't etc.). Maybe if you don't follow that model you could work with a bowl? Another option would be to keep the bowl there and throw in food/kibble?
> 
> ...



Hahaha I'm so glad obi can be a model! :thumbsup: :HistericalSmiley: I totally agree that different methods work well for different dogs and owners. There are some wrong ways to do things but many forms of the right way . I haven't read that book at all but it certainly sounds interesting! 

I think it's key just to find what actually motivates the dog- for some it's food, others it's play/toys, etc.... Just find what works best  and... hAVE FUN with it


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a folder with Jodi and Obi pictures in it to show my groomer what I want when it comes time for Icky to get his first hair cut!

Once again thank you to everyone for all your input, it has helped me out lots! I know I will have more questions as the time comes closer for him to come home, and for us to make our two day car journey back to Ottawa!


----------

